# Brauche Hilfe beim Einbau einer 2,5" Festplatte im PC



## partitionist (14. August 2007)

Hallo, ich habe meine Festplatte aus meinem Notebook ausgebaut da dieser kaputt ist. Jetzt möchte ich die Daten unbedingt retten deshalb habe ich mir einen 2,5"-3,5" Adapter gekauft, auf der Festplatte sind mehrere Partitionen eine davon ist das System drauf (WinXP) 

Da ich noch einen PC habe auch mit Windows XP, habe ich versucht die Festplatte einzubauen, wenn ich diese nun als 2. Festplatte einbaue, wird im BIOS keine Festplatte erkannt (Not Detected)?
Habe verschiedene Möglichkeiten ausprobiert, da der PC eine Festplatte und 2 Laufwerke hat, habe ich versucht beim Primär Master meine 2,5" Festplatte anzuschließen und die alte wie gewohnt Primär Slave, doch das funktioniert nicht 

Zum Test habe ich einfach die 2,5 Festplatte mit der 3,5 getauscht, das System hat gebootet bis zum Windows Ladescreen dann kam ein Bluescreen, dürfte sowieso nicht funktionieren da es eine andere Hardware ist.

Also wie soll ich weitermachen um die Daten zu retten?


----------



## TeamSynatic (15. August 2007)

Hast du mal versucht, die Notebook-Platte als einzige Festplatte/ einziges Laufwerk anzuschließen?

Ansonsten könntest du mal einen Zugriff mit einer Linux-Live-CD versuchen.

Bist du dir denn sicher, dass die Platte noch heile ist?


----------



## partitionist (15. August 2007)

Die Platte hatte vorher noch funktioniert, hoffe sie ist nicht beschädigt worden bei der Verkabelung. Werde es nochmal versuchen am Primär IDE Master & Slave, zum Schluss versuche ich noch Knoppix zu starten und mal schaun ob es was findet.


----------

